

 Three Things - hashbrown
http://tundal45.tumblr.com/post/2637462609/three-things#Notes

======
r11t
These days I find this comment by coffeemug (lists three things) relevant when
it comes to advice regarding programming as a career :
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1747713>

